# Carman Stables



## KelsiEquestrian (6 July 2016)

Hi, does anyone have any contact email addresses for Carman Stables in Renton, West Dunbartonshire? 

Also, if you could give me any information about your experiences there, that would be good. Thank you x


----------



## EventingMum (6 July 2016)

Answered in C & T but in case you didn't see it's closed and the owner told me she's selling up.


----------



## EmmaC78 (8 July 2016)

Eventingmum, do you know whether there is a house in site or is it just land/stables being sold?


----------



## EventingMum (8 July 2016)

There is a bungalow on site. There's no grazing to speak of, just a tiny paddock and the outdoor school which is separated from the railway by a fence, above on the other side is the A82. Not sure when it's going on the market, the liveries were given notice a few months ago and the owner said it was going on the market over the summer.


----------



## EmmaC78 (8 July 2016)

Thanks I will keep an eye out for it going on the market although the lack of grazing is not ideal.


----------



## EventingMum (9 July 2016)

It might be worth contacting the owner directly.


----------

